
Libr: An open source alternative to Tumblr - aussieguy1234
https://librapp.com
======
shad0wca7
“Completely free and open, apart from if you want to say things that might
offend people who don’t share your views”

If you’re going to say that a platform is free and open, allow it to be so.

This seems like a quick rush to generate interest for a cryptocurrency
(LibrCoin). Not buying it.

------
pndy
Pretty bold and empty statements at the same time; site doesn't show anything
but text+image placeholders and bulky design similar to pre-Material of
Google.

------
asutekku
Designwise i’m not that sure the color combination on the website is the
greatest to attract people from tumblr to librl. It also looks like it was
quickly thrown together using simplest components. The idea behind it seems
nice but to get mass adoption you need to focus on the presentation.

------
StudentStuff
Seems like a lukewarm marketing pitch with numerous generic photos sprinkled
about. So much wonderbread!

Will librapp be a part of the fediverse at the very least (like PixelFed,
Mastodon, etc)? Ratelimiting & the filtering outlined don't seem to be
blockers to doing so...

------
jazzyjackson
If I can't make an account it doesn't exist! :P

Of course any kind of feed readers are a welcome addition to the internet or
fediverse...as long as you don't muck up image search like pinterest did.

------
proyb2
Not to be a wet blanket, I assume the website isn’t accessible for some time?

[http://www.insprinto.com](http://www.insprinto.com)

